# Wasted Ducks



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

MOJO1 and I went for a walkabout/hunt looking for open water around Howard Slough and Ogden Bay's Area 3. Didn't find any, but the dogs (Mojo and Blue) and us got a lot of fresh air and exercise. Afterwards we went to Area 1's north boat ramp off of 12th street to see about its condition. We went for a little walkabout following the river upstream and did not see much. I walked back to the truck and grabbed some of the trash that we had from the drive-thru from the morning. In the trash can/barrell there was 4 dead ducks. 2 drake canvasbacks, 1 drake golden-eye and another that we couldn't identify. See the attached pic.

What kind of "Douche Bag" would go out, kill, retrieve......then waste! This is one of the reasons that hunting gets a bad rap. I reported the incident to the Area 1 DWR officer. He said that it happens quite often. I hope that they catch the S.O.B.!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

that red one on top is a red head. I cant see the one with the orange feet very well.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like two drake Red Heads, a hen Goldeneye, and a Scaup or Ring Neck duck.

Pretty rertarded. :x


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

That is horrible.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That's made even worse by the fact that I've never shot a Redhead.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

What a complete waste -#&#*!-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a nice red head there. Why would anybody toss those ducks right there. Yep I hope they catch the sob and dont let them hunt ducks any more.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

That sucks!! Hope they catch the SOB or SOB's! :evil:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Boy another bad rap for hunters, I'll just say what everyone else has said hope they catch the SOB's.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

further proof that there is no shortage of $%$&*@ Idiots! In my ideal world, a redhead would never even allow itself to be SEEN by such barbarians!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

I can't believe some people's behavior...


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i am supprised that you guys didn't find any more ducks out at howard slough. i went out there a couple weeks ago and my dog retreived 2 shovelers and a drake can from within about 10 yards from the dike. they were all on the ice too. i guess they were talking about closing howard slough down to hunting this year because of how bad it was. i did however go out there friday and go 2 mallards 2 cans and 3 goldeneyes.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job Duurty... thats a cool limit. About the cripples, a guy I played softball with said that there was a place you could go walk dikes and your dog would fetch you a limit of crips. I'm not sure if it was Howard Slough or Harold Crane... but it was one of the two. Too bad about the ducks in the trash, especially when some appear to be really good eating ducks. :?


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> i am supprised that you guys didn't find any more ducks out at howard slough. i went out there a couple weeks ago and my dog retreived 2 shovelers and a drake can from within about 10 yards from the dike. they were all on the ice too. i guess they were talking about closing howard slough down to hunting this year because of how bad it was. i did however go out there friday and go 2 mallards 2 cans and 3 goldeneyes.


Glad to see that you scored on a few ducks.

We did not hit "Shotgun Alley". I refuse to partake in that bit of inbred stupidity. There was some shooting coming from that direction. Those freaks can have it! I hunted it a couple of times years ago and every time there was "drama". A lot of people that cripple, litter, fight over ducks they did not shoot, shoulder to shoulder retards and sky busters. I am not saying that everyone is like that, but I had my fill a while ago. I prefer to get away from the crowds and idiots and hunt the back ponds that connect Howard Slough and Area 3. Most of the retads are too lazy to walk that far back.

Normally this time of year there is a few areas that do not freeze where one pond fills into the other.....Not the case this year.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

shooters alley was where my dog retrieved the ducks at


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mojo and me were back out there today, there were more ducks in the trash can, man, some people are just sorry as ****.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Sad Dude, Frikken Sad! Just proves that who ever is doing this is habitual....if its the same person! How was your hunt? Did you take the boat out?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It's all locked up, no more boats. Killed 2, nothing flying.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

so is the season done already?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

adamb said:


> so is the season done already?


Well I think I'll clean and put my gear away until next season, I have had a good year.

Most of the birds have headed for town or down south.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Mojo and me were back out there today, there were more ducks in the trash can, man, some people are just sorry as ****.


Sounds like its time to set up a ground blind and a trail cam. :twisted: It would be amazingly satisfying to bust whoever is pulling that stunt.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

this sucks 

its gonna sound like i'm a horrible shot and stuff but this is my first year duck hunting. most of the problem is i wouldn't sit in the same place and when i did go out i was only out for 4 hours at the most. so this whole season i've been wanting to get me a red head, pintail, or nice mallard, but i've only gotten a hand full of birds including a eclipse green head, coot, a couple goldies and teal then i look at this post. it makes me sick that someone would throw them away. 

where is this garbage can at?


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Adamb just so you know 4 hours is plenty long. I remember my first year of duck hunting. It has now been like 6 years and I have learned alot. That first year you are a crappy shot. I know cause I have watched me and my brothers go through that first year. I also have begun to introduce my friends that hunt upland and big game to waterfowl. I have seen good hunters and good shots go through a box or two of shells and have one bird down. Guys that think they are great shots have shot at the first flock or two and looked at me and asked what these birds are on. Don't think you are the only one that has a bad first season. Over time you will get better and learn more and more about how to hunt ducks. Hunt late season for both good mallards and pintails and as for the redhead just be patient. In my six years I have only shot three and all have been drakes. I took two of the three on two seperate opening mornings. My last I took in mid to late november this year and he is going on the wall.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

adamb said:


> this sucks
> 
> its gonna sound like i'm a horrible shot and stuff but this is my first year duck hunting. most of the problem is i wouldn't sit in the same place and when i did go out i was only out for 4 hours at the most. so this whole season i've been wanting to get me a red head, pintail, or nice mallard, but i've only gotten a hand full of birds including a eclipse green head, coot, a couple goldies and teal then i look at this post. it makes me sick that someone would throw them away.
> 
> where is this garbage can at?


Yeah to echo TagmBagm, don't get too down on yourself; it takes time to learn to hunt ducks. I've been hunting them for the better part of 25 years, and I still learn stuff about hunting them.

As for not setting in one spot for long enough, well my school of thought is, if you are not where the ducks want to be, get up and move. Basically scout the ducks then hunt them.

As for shooting my two best suggestions are getting a gun that fits you and practice, practice, practice. Some days a shooter is on and some days they aren't; even happens to the best shooters. One other thought, learn your shooting ability limitations and try to stay within them, don't let frustration influence you to try shots you normally wouldn't attempt.

Take what species you can get while hunting and with enough patience and time in the marsh you will get the birds that you want. They don't have cinnamon teal where I'm from and I wanted one badly. It took me 4 seasons hunting in Utah to kill a Cinnamon Drake; I finally got it on Nov 16th.

Oh yeah that trash can is by the boat launch at the north access to Ogden Bay WMA, although I wouldn't go pull ducks out and eat them from it. My hunting buddy brought up a good point; What if people picked those ducks all ready dead? Possibly from Avian flu. Don't know if it reached up there yet but it's probably not worth the risk.


----------



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats on reporting this - I think alot of people see this stuff and just figure no one could do anything about it. 
We all have to do our parts to report people that do this.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

:evil: If I caught them, their ducks wouldn't be the trash can - THEY WOULD BE !!! :evil:


----------

